# 11' Dell Quay Project?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

There was a gent in S.FLa. many moons ago, that had a Sears
fiberglass 11' trihull. He customized the lil skiff into an amazing
1 man fishin' boat. The skiff was named Mighty Mouse. I used to see
him in some of the most remote places in the backcountry down
in Flamingo. You can do the same thing, but it will cost you time (lots)
and money (amount to be determined) it's your choice. A one of a kind
eye catcher, or, you can pass it on to someone else. If you're more
about spending time on the water, pass it on. If you like messing with
projects, you have one right now. Your decision, what's more important,
fishing or building? That decides what you do next.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm in the middle of a complete tri-hull rebuild, and now I think I shouldn't of even bothered. I should have sold it, and let some one else deal with it. Mine is almost done, but I just cant stand it. It frustrates me seeing it apart. Knowing all the money that I have spent into the boat and I still can't fish.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Current frustration only leads to a future heightened sense of satisfaction.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> Current frustration only leads to a future heightened sense of satisfaction.



I must agree. It's one thing to fish a beat up boat. But it's a great feeling when you fish that same boat and it looks great. There's still time before the summer fishing heats up. Clean the poor gal. What you would get in $$ for her is near nothing, when you can actually get some use and self-satisfaction out of it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Current frustration only leads to a future heightened sense of satisfaction.
> 
> 
> 
> I must agree. It's one thing to fish a beat up boat. But it's a great feeling when you fish that same boat and it looks great. There's still time before the summer fishing heats up. Clean the poor gal. What you would get in $$ for her is near nothing, when you can actually get some use and self-satisfaction out of it.



That was the same train of thought I had when I decided to go into my rebuild. It's just lagging so much, that I'm getting frustrated.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Yeah but once you put in on the water as the finished product, and all goes smooth, how great are you going to feel? If you're starting to get frustrated, take a break. Go do some fishing. Then come back with a clear head.

I, personally, think you're going to get dirt for it (the Dell Quay) either way. But either way you're going to have to front up extra money to buy a new hull and trailer. Might as well take that money and put it toward building something exactly to what you like. I say take a couple grand, make it bada**, and use and love it for a long time. Take care of it, keep it nice, and when you're ready to upgrade to something different, sell it. You won't get out of it what you put into it, but you'll still get way more than you will right now. Plus factor in the satisfaction. Can't beat it in my opinion.


----------



## dscott (Aug 2, 2007)

I have decided to save the Dell Quay - MicroSkiff.com style!  Not sure of the particulars as of yet but I will keep everyone posted on the work as I move forward with the project.  The biggest challenge will be in balancing the hull properly with the new set up - even with no water in them this is a very heavy little hull.

Brett - the Mighty Mouse sounds like a fun little boat, I would have liked to see it. And 11' of hull can definitely be more than enough if it is set up right. 

str8outha9c - this will be my fifth boat that I have rebuilt in as many years, the only way I have found to successfully to do it is to be Bob from "What about Bob?".  Accept what is in front of you and move forward with "Baby Steps" (and being a little loony helps too).   In my experience a few hours three times a week is less painful than a full out push every weekend.  Keep moving forward and it will be done before you know it.

Still open to suggestions on the layout.

Cheers

Don


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If my memory isn't faulty,
then buried in the back issues of Florida Sportsman Magazine,(hardcopies)
Is an actual article-photos on the Mighty Mouse.
I think he even had full outriggers rigged on it for trolling offshore.


Layout on hull...keep it simple...keep it empty.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Layout on hull...keep it simple...keep it empty.


I agree. Rip out the console and anything on the floor. Small front deck for trolling motor (if you want), casting, and storage. Tiller kit for the Evinrude. Poling platform w/ some rod holders for trolling on calm days. Maybe a small removable cooler for extra storage when needed. Rod holders on the front deck. Sea-dek the interior. That's all I got right now...I'm sure I'll think of more...


----------

